# Barclays Pingit



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody loaded it onto their device?
I have seems pretty good although I have not paid or recieved any funds with it yet


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep downloaded it earlier today. Like the fact you can check your balance quickly, saves me logging online or visiting an ATM.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Yep downloaded it earlier today. Like the fact you can check your balance quickly, saves me logging online or visiting an ATM.


yes I like that feature as often that is why I log onto the account using my mobile, apparently next month other banks will be adopting the feature, which will be handy :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had a Natwest app for ages now which is really handy for checking balance and mini statement. Whats annoying is I can't pay bills with it, for that i have to log onto main site which takes ages on mobile.


----------

